# im in a pickle!



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

i have my FET planing appointment in march but tomorrow i have a pre op assessment cos im having an op on my ankle and i don't know what to do  

if i have the op it's added stress and i don't know if it will heal before FET and then theres weeks of physio when i should be resting but if i don't have the op and get pregnant through FET   im going to be in allot of pain and the bigger i get the more strain on my ankle and i will be falling all over the place.

oh god i don't know what to do


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

have the op

planning appointment march so down reg on day 21 of that cycle then 2 weeks til baseline and 16 plus days til transfer

i would do it know and get it done


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

im a little confused, i didn't do down reg on the last cycle i did short antagonist cycle does this mean i have to down reg because its fet?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah you will have to down reg hun

down reg starts on cycle day 21 and you have a scan around 2 to 3 weeks later then you stay on the suprecur and take the pills for another 2 weeks then stop the suprecur have transfer but carry in the pills and have pesseries


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Chally i was told becuase its frozen transfer i would need to start suprecur on day 1 of cycle and then have HRT aswell before the transfer i think this would take about 4 weeks to get the hormones right in the body


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow jule things are changing it seems


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i think have the op dnt want it when your pregnant !


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes it sounds different to what they told you kara, Janet evans told me that before christmas when i wa planning for december. I suppose things are changing all the time with different research


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah, i have done 3 fet and have always down regged (yuck)


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

im realy nervous about this one now because everyone says that you go   with down reg is it realy that bad?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i was ok down regging for 1st fresh cycle and medicated frozen go both with suprecur ! so dnt worry   had bit of headaches of the hrt pills tho


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Suprecur for me isn't horrendous but it does make me feel tired and headaches at times but it has to be done so I just try and forget about it!! Hope you feel ok on it, I guess everyone reacts differently.


----------

